# Nolomar Rising [Harn World] by David Baldwin



## Oberton (May 16, 2002)

Full Story Link:  http://www.nine.addr.com/nolomar/index.htm
  :::

The author requested that I only post a link back to his story, please check it out folks.  It is really a great work of fiction...


----------



## Oberton (May 16, 2002)

*Intro: Nolomar Rising by David Baldwin*

Delete me.


----------



## Oberton (May 16, 2002)

*Characters: Nolomar Rising [Harn World] by David Baldwin*

Delete Me


----------



## Oberton (May 16, 2002)

*Prologue: Nolomar Rising [Harn World] by David Baldwin*

Delete me


----------

